
Amazon will be off all Oracle databases by end of 2019 - snaky
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/28/amazon-will-be-off-all-oracle-databases-by-end-of-2019-says-aws-chief.html
======
seeker61
So it's about time for that license audit! lol

